# Fleetwood Southwind 1991 wiring



## b4ucame57 (Jan 21, 2006)

Help having lots of wiring problems.Mainly coach,have 1 wire large white going to main panel in elect box front of coach looks like supplys power to accs block does this go directly to battery or to solenoid?Also solenoid chatters alot the one under hood left side whats that about


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 21, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind 1991 wiring

Try to contact manufacturer to get a diagram.  I got wiring and water layouts from Winnebago.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 21, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind 1991 wiring

We need more information? By main panel, do you mean a fuse box? If it is fuses it must be the 12V-dc side of things. It might go directly to the coach batteries or there may be a disconnect to isolate the battery when in storage. If so you will have a switch for that. 

To get any useful information you need to give more description of just what kind of problems you have.


----------



## b4ucame57 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind 1991 wiring

this box is on rh side of engine compartment as you face mh it has fuses and 2 solenoids there is a power block in there with a row of mostly white wires (accessory wires?)one large wire comes out of box towards batterys :question:


----------



## s.harrington (Jan 22, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind 1991 wiring

Thats your battery control center and depending on the year of your coach a power control center for your RV accessories.  The power wires running from your batteries to this box should be either red with copper ends or black with red ends.  There may also be a #8 gage white ground wire that runs to a lug on the circuit board.  I haven't run into one with a large( 4 gage or larger ) white wire.  Which chassis do you have? Ford or Chevy?  If that block is seperate from the rest of the wiring, a long bar with a lot of set screws it is a ground bar for grounding a lot of things at one location.  Make sure everything there is tight and that the largest wire is grounded to either the chassis or the battery.


----------



## pep65 (Jan 23, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind 1991 wiring

have a 92 bounder that makes the same noise.the solenoid thats making a statment is the one that ties the house and engine batterys together for a boust start and for charging.it is controled by the  isolator relay.most likely if you go to a shop they will tell to replace yor batterys. I did,it didnt do any good.coming out of the isolator  relay delay are  three wires-blue goes to the ignition hot-red to the boust solenoid -white or black to ground.by tieing the blue and red together you will stop the chatter and you will not hurt any thing.when the ignition is off no power gets to soleniod so it will disconect and you will only drain your house batterys


----------



## pep65 (Jan 23, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind 1991 wiring

have a 92 bounder that makes the same noise.the solenoid thats making a statment is the one that ties the house and engine batterys together for a boust start and for charging.it is controled by the  isolator relay.most likely if you go to a shop they will tell to replace yor batterys. I did,it didnt do any good.coming out of the isolator  relay delay are  three wires-blue goes to the ignition hot-red to the boust solenoid -white or black to ground.by tieing the blue and red together you will stop the chatter and you will not hurt any thing.when the ignition is off no power gets to soleniod so it will disconect and you will only drain your house batterys


----------



## pep65 (Jan 23, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind 1991 wiring

I should have told you to tie the red and blue wires together where they come out of the isolator relay-delay .on my bounder the relay is located onthe front plywood fire wall-above the ratiator.if you would feel more comfortable tie the wires together at the isolator delay through a switch.leave the switch off for about 20 min when you start driving then turn it on.if you dont turn it on you will not charge the house batterys.


----------



## pep65 (Jan 23, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind 1991 wiring

I should have told you to tie the red and blue wires together where they come out of the isolator relay-delay .on my bounder the relay is located onthe front plywood fire wall-above the ratiator.if you would feel more comfortable tie the wires together at the isolator delay through a switch.leave the switch off for about 20 min when you start driving then turn it on.if you dont turn it on you will not charge the house batterys.


----------

